# [SOLVED] k3b i problem z hal'em...

## albatrosmw

witam

w sumie to nie potrzebowalem hal'a i mialem go wylaczonego jednak po instalacji k3b okazalo sie konieczne wlaczenie tego daemon'a... dbus i consolekit uruchamiaja sie bezblednie jednak kiedy probuje odpalic hal'a wyskakuja '!!'  :Smile: 

polecenie 

```
hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

daje ponizszy wynik:

```
22:39:57.622 [I] hald.c:671: hal 0.5.12rc1         

22:39:57.623 [I] hald.c:736: Will not daemonize    

22:39:57.623 [I] hald_dbus.c:5417: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-cye1O4Ogn7,guid=b61a7ba8f5e8ccb0b6fc44514b1c24ad                             

22:39:57.626 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'        

22:39:57.627 [I] ck-tracker.c:321: got session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1' for seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'                                            

22:39:57.629 [I] ck-tracker.c:274: Got active state (ACTIVE) and uid 1000 on session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1'                                                   

22:39:57.629 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'                                                                               

22:39:57.629 [I] ck-tracker.c:418: Got seats

22:39:57.629 [I] ck-tracker.c:816: Got seats and sessions

22:39:57.630 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 5881

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/lib64/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'

22:39:57.633 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x665210

22:39:57.634 [W] osspec.c:383: Unable to open /proc/mdstat: No such file or directory

22:39:57.638 [I] mmap_cache.c:274: cache mtime is 1260118433

22:39:57.638 [I] mmap_cache.c:83: preprobe: offset=00000018, size=6352

22:39:57.638 [I] mmap_cache.c:85: information: offset=000018e8, size=846560

22:39:57.638 [I] mmap_cache.c:87: policy: offset=000d03c8, size=40696

22:39:57.638 [W] osspec.c:642: Contents of /sys/power/state invalid

22:39:57.640 [I] osspec.c:813: got 1002:9610 as primary videocard

22:39:57.642 [I] osspec.c:247: SEQNUM=1949, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=uids, DEVPATH=/sys/kernel/uids/104, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

22:39:57.642 [I] hotplug.c:435: checking event /sys/kernel/uids/104

22:39:57.643 [I] device.c:4725: add_dev: subsys=uids sysfs_path=/sys/kernel/uids/104 dev= parent_dev=0x00000000

22:39:57.643 [D] hotplug.c:453: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

22:39:57.643 [D] hotplug.c:458: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

process 5881: dbus message iterator looks uninitialized or corrupted

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

*** [DIE] hald_runner.c:runner_died():202 : Runner died
```

jakies sugestie?

z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam

marekLast edited by albatrosmw on Mon Dec 07, 2009 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj hala przekompilowac, moze wtedy ruszy.

----------

## albatrosmw

nie pomoglo... probowalem roznych kombinacji... najnowsze dbus tez nie pomoglo a hal'a nie ruszalem ze wzgledu na zaleznosci...

----------

## lsdudi

```
emerge --info
```

najczęstsza przyczyna niedziałajacego hala to "ciekawe" cflagi

----------

## albatrosmw

myslisz?  :Smile:  wiec ocen prosze...

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)                                                               

=================================================================                      

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                      

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Dec 2009 19:30:01 +0000                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                           

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.9-r1                                                  

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.4                                            

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                            

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3                                                         

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                           

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -mtune=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer"            

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                            

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                      

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -mtune=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer"          

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                       

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                                                         

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                     

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                   

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"                                                              

LINGUAS="pl"                                                                           

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"                                                                      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                         

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                 

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                       

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                              

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-sunset"                                 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                         

USE="3dnow 3dnowex 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb apm audiofile avi bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dga divx4linux dlloader dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac flash gd gdbm gif git gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imlib ipv6 java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap libcaca libnotify libwww live mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc sasl sdk sdl session slang sndfile snmp spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vorbis webkit wmf x264 xml xml2 xmms xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx radeon radeonhd vesa v4l v4l2 fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> X acpi consolekit crypt

  te flagi uzywa moj hal i ladnie dziala, ewentualnie dodaj flage laptop  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -mtune=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer" 
```

więcej się nie dało?

skompiluj z save flagami bedzie działać

----------

## albatrosmw

szacunek  :Smile:  nie myslalem ze on az taki wrazliwy  :Wink:  nawet k3b zaczelo dostrzegac moj naped... kilka nowych bledow pojawilo sie w logu x'ow ale to zapewne wlasnie dzieki hal'owi... grunt ze do przodu jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki

pozdrawiam

marek

----------

## Jacekalex

Witam

Mam klopot z k3b następujący: program twierdzi - że nie ma w komputerze napędu optycznego:

wywala nastepuujący komunikat:

```
No optical drive found.

K3b did not find any optical device in your system.

Rozwiązanie: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
```

czy hal dziala?

```
 ps aux | grep -v grep | grep hal hal

110       4376  0.0  0.1  14744  4360 ?        Ssl  04:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

root      4377  0.0  0.0   3572  1244 ?        S    04:10   0:00 hald-runner

root      4412  0.0  0.0   3648  1024 ?        S    04:10   0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event2 /dev/input/event0 /dev/input/event1

root      4421  0.0  0.0   3660  1024 ?        S    04:10   0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-cpufreq

110       4422  0.0  0.0   3420  1136 ?        S    04:10   0:00 /usr/libexec/hald-addon-acpi

root      4423  0.0  0.0   3652  1308 ?        S    04:10   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/sr0 (every 2 sec)
```

wydaje sie, że tak.

k3b zainstalowane z takimi flagami:

```
app-cdr/k3b

.....

     Installed versions:  2.0.0(4){tbz2}(04:27:52 19.08.2010)(dvd encode ffmpeg flac lame linguas_pl mad sndfile sox vcd vorbis wav .....)
```

Hala instalowałem kilkakrotnie, z różnymi flagami, zawsze to samo.

Obecnie:

```
[I]eix -I hal

 sys-apps/hal

.....

     Installed versions:  0.5.14-r2{tbz2}(04:09:45 19.08.2010)(X acpi crypt kernel_linux laptop -apm -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -policykit -selinux)
```

Moj emerge --info: http://wklej.org/id/378336/

Jakieś sugestie?

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Mam klopot z k3b następujący: program twierdzi - że nie ma w komputerze napędu optycznego:
> 
> wywala nastepuujący komunikat:
> ...

 

Pusc z root'a i sprawdz czy dziala. Ostatnio wypalalem plytke i mialem to samo (chociaz kiedys dzialalo)

L

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Quote:*   

> No optical drive found.
> 
> K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
> 
> Rozwiązanie: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
> ...

 

Na roocie jest wyraźnie rozmowniejszy, co nie zmienia problemu w znaczący sposób  :Wink: 

Ale ciekawe jest to:

```
QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 
```

Nie wiem - czy to jest spowodowane używaniem k3b na Gnome (ale cóż - jest wyraźnie lepszy do brasero), czy brakuje jakiejś paczki z kde/qt , czy kłopotem jest obecność qt3 w systemie (kooka, twinkle i kb2kskype - drugi i trzeci niezbędne),

Czy co innego? - pojęcia nie mam.

W każdym razie - kooka dobrze rozpoznaje skaner, więc k3b powinien widzieć  nagrywarkę.

Tu jest zawartość terminala - po odpaleniu k3b na roocie.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

EDYTA:

Nie wiem dokładnie jak i skąd - ale k3b 2.0.1 po 6 czy 7 reinstalacji hala ruszyło:

```
[I]sys-apps/hal

     Installed versions:  0.5.14-r2{tbz2}(18:51:12 01.08.2010)(X acpi consolekit crypt debug kernel_linux policykit -apm -dell -disk-partition -doc -kernel_FreeBSD -laptop -selinux)
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

